# Cheap way to growout fry!



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

I didnt have the money to spend on more fish tank so i went to wal mart and bought some Tubs to store my fry!


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Watch out for the heater. It can soften the plastic. From your top view, it looks like it may have started already. If you have the lid, cut a couple large holes in the middle of it for access, leaving a strap across the middle to support the long sides of the tub. Suspend the heater from the center strap so it is away from all surfaces. Or get a glass jar or ceramic cup with a flat surface you can attach the heater to. Leaning a glazed tile against the side for the heater might work too. Some delicate fry may be sensitive to the plasticizers and chemicals given off by the plastic, but if you are raising Malawi's and doing regular massive water changes, you won't notice it.


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

Its just bowed by waterweight. the other side looks to be supported. Try supporting the bowed side so you do not put to much tension on the plastic, might last a bit longer that way.


----------



## Grey Legion (Apr 11, 2005)

I have used tubs liek that in the past and they have worked well. Try to look for food grade plastic if possible to lessen and chems in the water. stick the heater to a tile and lean the tile on the side. Cut a few holes in the lid (try to find clear lids if possible) but keep them small and keep the lid on the brace the sides and you should fine. I used mine for years without problems and grew many fry that way and the best is once you don't need them they stack and put away easy, I use mine for aquarium junk storage now.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Mcdaphnia said:


> Suspend the heater from the center strap so it is away from all surfaces.


Smacks head with hand... such a simple solution... I have an acrylic sump and I was wondering how the heck to put the heater in there without ever having to worry about the side getting affected. Center strap sounds like a perfect idea.


----------

